# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Ondergewicht;graag tips!

## summergame

Hallo!

Ik ben een meisje van 20 jaar,ben 1m70 en weeg 49 kg. Vaak krijg ik te horen: "jij hebt anorexia!,je bent te mager,je bent uitgemergeld.." Mijn grootste probleem is dat PDS heb (prikkelbaar darmsyndroom) en dus een hele hoop dingen niet mag eten (citrusvruchten,kolen,erwten,teveel pasta) als ik hier geen rekening mee hou mag ik dagen met verschrikkelijke buikkrampen doorbrengen. Het rare is als ik eet dat ik wel een buikje krijg maar mijn armpjes,beentjes en kont is zo mager als iets :-( 
Ik heb ook snel honger en al s ik dan iets eet krijg ik de stomste commentaar: je mag alleen 3 maaltijden per dag eten en niet tussendoor (dat zou het metabolisme alleen maar versnellen..)

Heeft er iemand tips?

Oja ik heb elke dag ook zo een last van ijskoude voeten,mensen schrikken zich rot als ze mijn ijspegels voelen :Smile:

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Het is vervelend dat je zulke reacties krijgt. 
Het is en blijft moeilijk als je van veel producten last krijgt. Misschien moet je een keer naar een dietiste die je daarover kan informeren hoe je misschien wat in gewicht kan toenemen.

----------

